# New To Forum And Pocket Watches



## mobile (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Carl. I live in Scotland, but originate from the Midlands, England. From a very early age I remember being fascinated with watches and in particular pocket watches. I remember by uncle having a draw full of watches and having hunter case pocket watches. Unfortunately, I suspect that the watches got binned, or sold as part of the house content auction when he passed away. Ever since then, everytime I see a pocket watch, I instinctively want to have a closer look, but I've never actually owned one. Now though, I want to own one for myself but want to know what to look for before diving in.

I've been checking various sites, including several auction sites, and there seems to be a few potential pitfalls for new buyers, i.e. antique like pocket watches, ones that 'tick' but no mention as to whether they actually keep time, etc. So, maybe someone here could help guide me to my potential first buy? I have a few criteria, which could be a little flexible:


Budget of Â£100, or less

Clockwork, i.e. not quartz

Something with a little age to it

Something where you can see the mechanism with the back is open

Something with a little style

Hunter case


Realistically, am I likely to find something that would meet the above criteria and, if so, could someone please point me in the right direction. I suspect once I have my first one, I will catch the bug and want more and more interesting watches, but would like to start of with something that's not going to bust the bank.

Thanks for reading and i look forward to talking more to the forum members.

Carl.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi again,

Many of the old/er pocket watches offered for sale have an intriguing back story.

Some have the watchmaker's name and location on the dial, others are presentation watches with the recipients name and company inscribed on the back cover (for me that excludes personal messages, e.g. 'Fred with all my love Doris', that offer little hope of tracking). Some presentation watches have had little or no regular use and are in nearly new condition.

The more you can uncover the more 'individual' the watch becomes.

Julian (L)


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Julian,

Welcome to forum, there are plenty of people on here with a wealth of knowledge which I'm sure will give you the best advice. I like you am fascinated buy them and have just started collecting.

James


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Carl, is your interest only in collecting, or in collecting and service / repair. Advice on what to look at for your first few purchases depends quite a lot on your reply, and I can give advice from experience as a collector and repairer.


----------



## mobile (Feb 10, 2013)

At the moment I am looking for a running watch, but I might get into service/repair at a later date. I've seen some cracking looking watches on auction sites that state need repair or servicing, but I've been too frightened to purchase them in case I can't repair them and an independent repair would cost too much.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

If your looking for working watches I guess your budget would be your only limit. If your looking at servicing and repair I would suggest first purchasing a couple of working dollar watches like Ingersoll or Westclox. This is important so you can take them apart and service them without worrying about killing a costly watch. As your knowledge grows so will your experience and knowledge. Good luck, this is a great hobby


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

DO NOT take apart dollar pocketwatches they are a nightmare as they are full plate and disgustingly cheap and nasty. buy some Swiss Pocketwatch movements without cases and take those apart. they can cost as little as a few quid each and they will give a far better picture of what it is like to take a watch apart. Stuff like this is far better as it has endstones, a Swiss lever escapement and can be regulated on a timing machine when your done. Not to mention you can buy standard 16s Dennison case to put it in if you succeed. And then you have a pocketwatch.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

I started with a couple of dollar watches which I still have. One is a Westclox and the other is an Ingersoll. Once I serviced them I moved swiftly onto a 17 jewel Waltham, and I agree they are cheap and poorly manufactured but I guess the clue's in the name. For me they are useful to start on, as they help to build technique for tool use and give a basic knowledge on how a lever escapement and train work without spending too much if it turns out the hobby is not for you.

I guess its up to the individual. It worked well for me, but to be fair Thomasr's post is another way to go, and you would probably end up with a nicer watch, but may have to spend a little more to get it.

Good luck.


----------



## mobile (Feb 10, 2013)

So, what is the most likely thing to be faulty with a non-working watch? Would it be the spring? With pocket watches being so old, how on earth does one get spares?


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Normally either a broken balance staff or a broken mainspring in my experience, although cracked jewel settings and broken hairsprings and roller jewels are also common. Watches that have not been serviced for a long time can also cause problems due to dust ingress into the watch oil making it gummy.

There are quite a few others but these seem to be the most common. Others may be able to add to the list.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry Mobile, in answer to the rest of your question, ebay, cousins or if desperate, post on the forum for help.


----------

